# Forfait Orange à l'étranger



## zined (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour

Un membre de ma famille est parti ce week-end en Autriche ; il a un iPhone 5S et un forfait Orange _"*bloqué Mini 5 Go*" _(souscrit en France).

Il a reçu le message suivant : 
_"Orange vous accompagne en Autriche, pays 4G.
Utilisez votre mobile en toute sérénité et sans surcout : si votre forfait mobile bloqué inclut des appels, SMS, MMS ou internet mobile, vous pouvez les utiliser comme si vous étiez en France métropolitaine.
Composez le +33 au lieu du 0 pour appeler un numéro français"
_
==> Peut-il alors se connecter à internet sans surcoût (ses connexions à internet seront simplement débitées des 5 Go de datas dont il dispose, comme s'il était en France) ?

=> peut-il appeler vers la France sans payer quoi que ça soit les numéros préférentiels (habituellement gratuits lorsqu'il est en France) ?

Si la réponse aux 2 questions ci-dessus est positive, peut-être faut-il faut-il quand même que cette personne impose à son iPhone de se connecter au réseau Orange ? Comment cela se fait-il s'il-vous-plaît ?

Je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide.
Très beau week-end à tout le monde

zined


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour

La réponse est oui pour les deux questions

voici un peu de lecture

https://boutique.orange.fr/nouveautes/roaming-orange-18-mai/


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2018)

Je crois que le mieux est de passer dans une boutique Orange, car les seules informations sont celles-ci... https://boutique.orange.fr/mobile/forfait-mini-bloque-2h-5go-sim-12-mois-open ...mais on peut lire ici... https://boutique.orange.fr/nouveautes/roaming-orange-18-mai/ ...mais je trouve que ce n'est pas clair, quel que soit l'opérateur !


> Vous pouvez utiliser l'ensemble de votre forfait depuis l'Europe dans les mêmes conditions que si vous étiez en France métropolitaine(1). Si par exemple votre forfait inclut 2h d'appels et que vous consommez 30 mn en Espagne, il vous reste 1h30 à votre retour en France. Le même principe s'applique aux usages voix, SMS, MMS et internet inclus dans votre offre et options.


----------



## zined (14 Avril 2018)

Merci à vous deux, c'est très gentil  ;-)

Par contre, grâce aux liens que vous m'avez proposés, je suis en train de voir que si j'adresse des SMS en Autriche avec mon contrat Orange Open Zen 2GO je vais devoir payer....


----------



## zined (14 Avril 2018)

Rebonjour

La réponse d'Orange confirme ce que disait Jura39 (mais je savais que tu savais Jura39 !).

Depuis l'Autriche (et même depuis la Suisse) cette personne pourra envoyer des SMS illimités gratuits.
Elle pourra aussi téléphoner en France "gratuitement" (les communications seront déduites de son forfait mensuel de 2H).
Elle pourra également se connecter gratuitement à internet à hauteur des 5Go que comprend son forfait, condition d'aller dans les "Réglages > Données cellulaires" de son iPhone pour y activer d'une part l'item "Données cellulaires"  et également "Données à l'étranger".

De mon côté, avec mon forfait Open Zen 2GO, je vais pouvoir adresser en Autriche des SMS illimités gratuits à cette personne compte-tenu qu'elle possède un numéro de téléphone mobile français (par contre je vais payer mes SMS si je les envoie vers un numéro autrichien).

Très bon week-end à tout le monde.
Cordialement
zined


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

Heureux de t'avoir aidé zined

Bon week end


----------



## zined (14 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Heureux de t'avoir aidé zined
> 
> Bon week end


----------

